# Woom Service



## everywhere.local (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hat es in letzter Zeit mal jemand geschafft, Woom zu kontaktieren?
Ich habe am 2.5. ein Woom 2 bestellt  mit LT 30.06.
Auf der Homepage steht beim Woom 2 mittlerweile ein LT von Mitte September.

Ich hätte nun gern gewusst, ob der LT wenigstens einigermassen gehalten werden kann, da es ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für unsere Tochter sein soll... und das ist nicht mal mehr 2 Wochen hin. Dass es heute nicht mehr kommt, ist mir auch klar - ich habe noch nicht mal eine Versandbestätigung.
Ein Statement seitens Woom wäre mal schön, aber ich erreiche die weder per Kontaktformular (schon über eine Woche her), noch per Message-System auf der HP... nicht mal per Telefon.
Die Anmerkung auf der Service-Seite bzgl. Covid19 habe ich freilich gesehen. Aber 1-4 Tage später wird jetzt schon äusserst sportlich, wenn das Ding noch nicht mal verschickt wurde.

Hat jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen diesbezüglich?


----------



## joglo (30. Juni 2020)

ich habe in der Vergangenheit eher gute Erfahrungen mit dem Service und Kontakt von Woom gemacht.
Kann sich verändert haben, oder Woom ist genauso überrannt wie viele andere Radshops aktuell auch. Auch die Großen wie Bike-Discount oder Bike-Components  haben alle gerade ähnliche Nachrichten auf der Homepage "wegen großen Bestellaufkommen... Lieferzeit minderstens 1-2 Wochen länger" usw.
Meine Hi-Bike Bestellung neulich von allen als sofort lieferbar markierten Teilen hat genau ein Monat gedauert ? 
Sieht so aus als ob die Fahrradbranche nach kurzen Lock-down zu den Gewinnern des Corona-Virus gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (30. Juni 2020)

Keine Erfahrungen - aber die Aussage von woom von vor ein paar Wochen, dass die jeweils zum Bestellzeitpunkt angegebenen Lieferfristen gelten. Und das in den seltenen Fällen, in denen sie sich dann doch verschieben, die betroffenen Kunden aktiv informiert würden. Sozusagen ein gutes Zeichen also, wenn Du keine solche Mail erhalten hast.

Wobei inzwischen unter https://hilfe.woombikes.com/article/45-was-bedeutet-die-angabe-einer-lieferfrist zu lesen ist, dass mit Verzögerungen von 5-10 Tagen zu rechnen sei...

Das Du da nun niemanden erreichst ist natürlich wirklich unschön.

Grüße,
Chris

p.s. Wen es interessiert: Eine Übersicht der sagenhaften aktuellen Lieferfristen aller Modelle habe ich hier erstellt


----------



## everywhere.local (30. Juni 2020)

Hey, danke für eure Antworten.
Ja, so ähnlich habe ich mir das auch zusammengereimt. Aber etwas Gewissheit wäre eben schon nicht so schlecht. Ich würde gern ein langes Gesicht unserer Tochter zu ihrem Geburtstag vermeiden...


----------



## Alltagsradlerin (8. Juli 2020)

Und ist das Rad noch rechtzeitig angekommen?

Wir haben am 8. Juni ein Woom 4 bestellt. Bei der Bestellung war der Liefertermin um den 10. August herum. Mittlerweile wurde der Termin korrigiert auf den 24.-28. August. Eigentlich sollte das Rad zur Einschulung kommen, aber das wird nun wohl nichts mehr.

Wie sind denn in anderen Jahren die Liefertermine beim Woom? Mittlerweile sind es schon 2-3 Monate.

Für die Verkäufer eines gebrauchten Woom-Rades ist das natürlich toll und manche wissen es gut auszunutzen. Vor kurzem wurde hier ein gebrauchtes (überhaupt nicht neuwertiges) Woom 2 für 350 Euro verkauft, nur mit Klingel und Ständer als weiteres Zubehör. Wenn ich wüsste, dass die Woom-Räder die wir jetzt kaufen nach 2 Jahren für so viel Geld gebraucht weggehen, dann würde ich direkt die ganze Familie eindecken.

Für meine Tochter wollen wir noch das Woom 3 kaufen und hoffen, dass der Fahrradhändler in der Nähe bald Nachschub bekommt. Gebraucht gibt es das Woom 3  selten und meistens ist es schon innerhalb von 1-2 Stunden weg.


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Juli 2020)

JennyRad schrieb:


> Und ist das Rad noch rechtzeitig angekommen?
> 
> Wir haben am 8. Juni ein Woom 4 bestellt. Bei der Bestellung war der Liefertermin um den 10. August herum. Mittlerweile wurde der Termin korrigiert auf den 24.-28. August. Eigentlich sollte das Rad zur Einschulung kommen, aber das wird nun wohl nichts mehr.
> 
> ...


angekommen ist es noch nicht. Ich habe aber Ende letzter Woche doch noch eine Antwort auf meine Mail erhalten.
Das Bike wurde am Dienstag verschickt und mit etwas Glück, ist es tatsächlich bis morgen da.
Ansonsten dann halt Montag pünktlich zum Geburtstag. Dann muss sie halt warten, bis wir wieder zu hause sind


----------



## Toolkid (9. Juli 2020)

Das Problem haben zur Zeit alle Hersteller (die in Asien produzieren lassen)


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Juli 2020)

Was hat die Produktion mit der Erreichbarkeit vom Service zu tun?


----------



## talybont (14. Juli 2020)

Momentan ist überall Chaos. Da überall die Produktionsketten zusammengebrochen sind, dürften viel Serviceleute einfach abgetaucht sein, um nicht an der Flut von Nachfragen zu ersticken.

Die Radbranche ist derzeit vielleicht der Gewinner der Krise. Wenn sie jedoch nicht für Ersatzteile und ausreichende Kapazitäten sorgen kann, geht der Schuss ganz schnell nach hinten los! Es wird Jahre dauern, bis sie sich davon erholt.


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Juli 2020)

Das Bike kam übrigens am Freitag noch pünktlich.
Sie kann auch schon fahren


----------

